# Sanding Walls?



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

What do you guys use for a repaint with satin or semi-gloss walls other than TSP or sand-paper?

Im looking for a faster way because both above are a two-step process, Wash/Rinse, Sand/Rinse.

Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

A drywaller's sanding screen on a pole makes quick work of that











I don't use sandpaper except to feather joint compound repairs or maybe trim (and I prefer a sanding sponge for trim)


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

nothing you have to choose 1 sanding or tsp... I prefer sanding its faster


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay the sanding screen would probably take the paint OFF! HaHa I use sand paper on a pole rig, it seems a bit gentler.

Well Most people around here have textured walls, so what would you use for textured walls?

I wish someone made a TSP like product that does not require the wipe off step. Just spray on, dry fast, forget it and Paint it!


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Why is it that you feel you need to wash or sand the walls, smoke and or nicotine damage? I can't remember the last time we washed walls. Are the walls latex or oil? If they have satin or semi gloss latex on them now I would just slap another coat of the same product on them and be done with it. 


In some cases like old thick glossy apartment painting we use 80 grit sandpaper to bite into the surface and provide key., also removes allot of surface impercections


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

slickshift said:


> A drywaller's sanding screen on a pole makes quick work of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually pole sand walls with 120 or used 100 just to get any smutz off and make it smooth to the touch. Not much pressure at all. Really quick. 

While doing that, I get a chance to really inspect the walls and sand anything that stands out. Otherwise, 

On textured walls, minimal to no sanding is fine. Being textured helps the paint stick. Where I'm at everything is textured, knock down or just splashed on.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> Why is it that you feel you need to wash or sand the walls, smoke and or nicotine damage? I can't remember the last time we washed walls. Are the walls latex or oil? If they have satin or semi gloss latex on them now I would just slap another coat of the same product on them and be done with it.
> 
> 
> In some cases like old thick glossy apartment painting we use 80 grit sandpaper to bite into the surface and provide key., also removes allot of surface impercections


Well i was taught that if the Painted surface/Latex or oil based should have any gloss/shine that they should be sanded so that the paint will have something to bond too, or have the best bonding surface/longest lasting adhesion. 

Am i wrong HERE guys???


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

The thing is with painting every job is different so you may not need to perform the same taks on every job. Me personally I would not sand latex semi gloss textured walls just to repaint them. The paint will stick. With that being said if there is oil paint, smoke, or wax of any kind on the surface or any other film or gresse yes sand and or wash the walls before painting. You may even want to consider an oil base oderless primer if need for interior projects


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ditto.



You must do new constuction? If that is the case same here.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> Well i was taught that if the Painted surface/Latex or oil based should have any gloss/shine that they should be sanded so that the paint will have something to bond too, or have the best bonding surface/longest lasting adhesion.
> 
> Am i wrong HERE guys???


You are right. But, you asked about an alternative to sanding or washing.

Priming is the only thing I can think of, but that's not what you're after.
What we're saying is that a quick pole sand will scuff the surface, break the gloss enough to get better adhesion. If it were trim, or a table or something that needs more protection, then more sanding is needed.

But anyway, I don't know of any tricks other than sanding or washing. There might be a no rinse, spray on product out there.

Here:http://www.homaxproducts.com/products/surfaceprep/17/index.html

http://www.jasco-help.com/products/prod_sp.htm

http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp

After work:http://www.winhealth.co.uk/No Rinse Products.htm


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Joewho said:


> You are right. But, you asked about an alternative to sanding or washing.
> 
> Priming is the only thing I can think of, but that's not what you're after.
> What we're saying is that a quick pole sand will scuff the surface, break the gloss enough to get better adhesion. If it were trim, or a table or something that needs more protection, then more sanding is needed.
> ...



well said


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> You must do new constuction? If that is the case same here.


Nope, 100% repaints here.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ditto.


Me as well... if it's not a smooth wall (i.e. textured) and or the walls are stained with smoke or etc... I prime.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

You can wash with soilax, dirtex, blue pine painters soap, no rinsing required, unless walls are extremely dirty. I do this before painting most kitchen and bathrooms.


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

CAn you use dirtex,soilax,blue pine painters soap instead of TSP?? I guess what i'm asking is what is the difference other than not haveing to do the wipe off step??


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> What do you guys use for a repaint with satin or semi-gloss walls other than TSP or sand-paper?
> 
> Im looking for a faster way because both above are a two-step process, Wash/Rinse, Sand/Rinse.
> 
> Thanks


Have you ever used Wilbond or any other deglosser?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

rws said:


> Have you ever used Wilbond or any other deglosser?


Bingo - but now you have to deal with respirators. Wilbond is NA-A-ASTY!


----------



## roccofella (Mar 1, 2009)

Im on a whole house re paint that had mostly semi-gloss walls and i dealt with the problem by spraying a good quality primer on walls. it will make quick work of this problem and save you some topcoat.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

TSP if there is grease, oil, hairspray residue, etc. on the wall, like kitchens and baths, then primer before painting.

Otherwise, pole sand (which I do anyway) and primer


----------

